# Ball Bearing Swivels



## Jebula999 (25/7/16)

Hey all,

Does anyone stock or know of a place that does stock swivels like the ones seen below?






I'm currently using normal swivels but they don't turn so nicely, which leads to my coils twisting while building them.


I'm based in Cape Town, but shipping is not an issue, just please not from USA

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin (25/7/16)

Jebula999 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Does anyone stock or know of a place that does stock swivels like the ones seen below?
> 
> ...


Not exactly the answer you were looking for, but check with your local fishing tackle shops. I know of shops in DBN and JHB, not sure about the shops in CPT though.
If you really want to order online then check here


----------



## Genosmate (25/7/16)

Jebula999 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Does anyone stock or know of a place that does stock swivels like the ones seen below?
> 
> ...


Here you go bud http://www.bigcatch.co.za/shop/product-category/swivels/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Jebula999 (25/7/16)

Blu_Marlin said:


> Not exactly the answer you were looking for, but check with your local fishing tackle shops. I know of shops in DBN and JHB, not sure about the shops in CPT though.
> If you really want to order online then check here


Yeah, reason i'm asking here is i've been to most of the local tackle shops this side of the world and hardware/hobby shops but no one has any.

Even in my days of Provincial deep sea fishing we never used bearing swivels.

Thanks for the link though, looks to be what i'm looking for  Will let you know if i manage to come right.


----------



## blujeenz (25/7/16)

I used a #4 kingfisher rolling swivel from T*he Fishing specialist *Olympic business park Wingfield, opposite Maitland cemetery.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

